# EBay scammer gets busted...



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

in a very funny and evil way

http://personal.stevens.edu/~achadzy...epowerbook.pdf

threads posted here
http://forums.somethingawful.com/sho...readid=1016390


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That was long and somewhat convoluted, but I had a hard time taking my eyes off the screen. I enjoyed that, thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

ZING!! That was pretty funny, HC. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

18 pages of a .pdf file.... but, boy, was that worth it! The pictures were great! I do not even want to know how you came upon that


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Way too funny!!!!!


----------

